# any suggestions? 10yr spayed female deteriorating, changing character, wetting



## stace57 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new here but it seemed like a good place to ask with lots of knowledgeable, responsible owners so here I am! Sorry if this is long winded just thought a bit of background may help.

I have a beautiful female GSD called Zena. She is my baby and has been with me from 8 weeks old when I was only 15. We have always been together, she came with me when I moved out of the family home at 18 and she has always been a truly faithful and loving girl. I met my partner at 18 and he bought me a staffy puppy who Zena instantly took on like one of her own as she was spayed after her first season but seemed to have a very mother like nature. She still babyfies our staffy now!
She has always been house trained and never had any problems with her bladder or bowel control. She has always asked to go out if she needs to and has always had regular exercise. She was part of an agility team from 8months old to about 2 1/2 years. She has always been fantastic with commands doing all the basics of sit, down, stay, paw, come, heel, roll over.... She does a lot of special ones too from agility and just what I have taught her. She could have treats put on her paws when laying down and be told to wait.... She wouldn't touch them until told no matter if you forgot! She has never taken food and has always been good if food is left around, no stealing etc. She has never begged when we eat. 
My partner and I married, we had a little boy who is now five. Both dogs are amazing with him. Zena is still my dog. She has a bond with me like no one else. Our staffy Rylee is now glued to our son and has been since he was still a bump! She was fascinated with my belly and when he was born she sat at his side and has never left him since. He tells everyone she is his dog and they seem to have the bond I have with Zena.
Now the hard bit, over the last 6 months I have noticed she seems to be getting a little confused. At first mt husband said she was just getting ignorant and stubborn in her old age but I wasn't convinced. About 3 months ago she started getting a bit more interested in food. She seems to always want more and started to beg. My husband at this time said he too had noticed a change in her. She seemed a little unsettled. About a month ago she wet in the house which is strange. She didn't ask to go out, no warning, she just squatted right in the middle of the living room. Since then its just got worse and worse. We are at the point now she is huffing and puffing and walking around looking for something, gives up and ten minutes later remembers and goes to have a drink/ get a toy etc. She is wetting herself quite a lot throughout the day at different times. There is no pattern. I am taking and letting her out more often and she is using the toilet but it seems to make no difference. She is absolutely mental about food always asking for treats and food, begging and has even stolen food from our sons plate! I took her to the vets about 2-3 weeks ago and he checked her over. He said it had been a long time since he had seen a gsd of her age in such good condition. She is spot on weight, good coat and skin, no hip problems, lungs and heart are fine, eyes and ears good and he was really impressed with inside her mouth. I felt happy I had given her a good life and had done good by her. Now I am feeling guilty about her deterioration. I am 28 weeks pregnant, in the process of moving house, with a five year old son, my husband works 14 hour shifts 6 days a week and I have two dogs, with my old girl now starting to struggle. I feel like I am at my wits end with what to do!
I have booked an appointment to see the vet again as mopping up a bucket load of water every 2-3 hours is becoming a bit much. She pees so much!! She manages to flood the kitchen everytime. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this. Or can offer some advice. Should I start preparing that she may be loosing her marbles? She doesn't even listen to me anymore. I just feel like I'm loosing my dog so quickly. Am I going to loose her? Are these problems all linked? I just don't know! :-(

Thank you Stacey


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, been in places like that with several old dogs. I guess the first thing - did the vet check her for Cushings? The crazy appetite is, think, a tip off. That just jumped into my head and I looked it up; I think bladder control is also a side effect and Cushings is treatable.

She may be having some dementia. She is spayed and she may just not have the bladder control she once had. She may have a bladder infection. Her kidneys may be causing her problems. 

So many causes. Glad your are taking her to the vet. 

Loss of control is a major cause of euthanasia, I think the major cause. I am sure being 28 weeks pregnant is a major stress for you to deal with this as well as having a young child who can step in the urine . We had some coping mechanisms for an old guy I had (diapers, kept him in one large room most of the time-the room we used the most)

Hope you get resolution. She sounds like a wonderful old girl.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would get complete blood work and a urinalysis. So this started right about the time you became pregnant again? That kinda stands out to me, but I don't know why? Dogs sense the weirdest things. There seems to be a lot going on and things are changing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stacey Im sorry your going through this w/ your Zena. The vet is the best place to start.My Lucky is 13 and he has a harder time holding it. We use heavy duty piddle pads and he sees the vet for his senior checkup we will check for reasons this could be happening. Humans with dementia have issues w/ contience. Ive had a few seniors lately and bladder control was an issue with two of them. There are meds that can help w/ bladder control.Take care of yourself and I hope you get some answers.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Get a senior panel. It could be something treatable with medication.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Agreed it can be treatable it can be a few things. My friend has an older dog who had trouble holding her bladder because of her age she thought possible dementia or incontinence but turned out it was a urinary tract infection and was treated with antibiotics. A vet check up is needed bring in a urine sample if you can.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They will want to take a clean sample at the vet's office. Mine has never used a home collected sample.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I'd definitely go back to the vet, as others have said it could be something treatable like a UTI. It also sounds like she's got dementia too. Same thing my senior GSD Pasta does, is restless, paces a lot, looks confused, and will have accidents in the house unless I make her go outside at certain times. If it's not something treatable I would suggest trying to take her outside frequently during the day to prevent accidents if you are home. You may also want to get a mild pain relief pill like carprophen/vetprophen from the vet as some of her confusion and restlessness might be from her being sore or achey. I hope your girl gets better, sounds like she is a really sweet old lady.


----------

